# best big box water heater choices?



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I was notified tonight by a landlord customer of mine one of his rentals needs a new 40 gal nat gas WH. The supply houses will be closed tomorrow(Sat), so my usual BW or Rheem choice is not an option. That means a GE from H.D., a Kenmore from Sears, or whatever Lowes sells. Which is the most reliable cheapo of these three?:blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Just say no to Whirlpool, I am sure you know they are pos


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Lowes sells the whirlpool, the GE is probrably the best if the worst.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I installed a GE once that a homeowner bought and decided it was too big of a job for him. Didn't seem to suck _too_ bad, but I have no idea how well they perform over the long term.

These things can get sticky. My boss agreed to do the install and warranty the labor, but flat out refused any responsibility for the heater it's self.

So, if there is a problem with the heater, is Home Dumpo, Blowe's, or Sears going to warranty it?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

So, if there is a problem with the heater, is Home Dumpo, Blowe's, or Sears going to warranty it?[/QUOTE]


Had a customer tell me that Sears only has a one year wannanty on parts and tank. Dont know if this is true, but his heater leaked after two years and I sold him a new one.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Dont have Lowes where im at so I cant weigh in. I fixed a Sears install once and dealing with them was an ABSOLUTE headache for warranty issues (i can only imagine what a homeowner would deal with) Home Deepthroat would be my pick. Warranty is simple and you dont need a receipt, and if my memory serves me correct, Rheem makes their GE or hotpoint tanks.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*best big bix water heater*

First thing Monday morning talk to the manager of the supply house and get his cell number so they can sell and get you a heater on any weekend. The owner of our company said no supply house would do this. We have his number and we no longer have an issue of getting heater we need when it is not at our shop. You will never get what you do not ask for, the worst that can be said is no so what are you out?

GE is Rheem


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

G.E. is manufactured by Rheem.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

The GE works in a pinch. Though I deal 99% in electric. If I need a heater on Sun. no choice,but HD. hopefully be able to stock a 50 and 80 soon


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ditto Richard. Supply houses may not openly promote their availability to open up on weekends, but they do for their loyal contractors.

We found out by accident when I complained about having to go to Lowes one weekend. Their response "We always have someone on call to open up the warehouse if you find yourself in that position again."

Now we have all their cell numbers. :yes: They were offering it all along and we never knew.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> First thing Monday morning talk to the manager of the supply house and get his cell number so they can sell and get you a heater on any weekend. The owner of our company said no supply house would do this. We have his number and we no longer have an issue of getting heater we need when it is not at our shop. You will never get what you do not ask for, the worst that can be said is no so what are you out?
> 
> GE is Rheem


This. The local Fergie is around the corner from our shop and the branch manager will open during off hours for a fee.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Indie said:


> G.E. is manufactured by Rheem.


Which is irrelevant if they are manufactured to different standards.

No different than Delta offering DIY'er versions of their faucet line in the home center.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> I installed a GE once that a homeowner bought and decided it was too big of a job for him. Didn't seem to suck _too_ bad, but I have no idea how well they perform over the long term.
> 
> These things can get sticky. My boss agreed to do the install and warranty the labor, but flat out refused any responsibility for the heater it's self.
> 
> So, if there is a problem with the heater, is Home Dumpo, Blowe's, or Sears going to warranty it?


it's called a manufacture's warranty,although one time i did take a heater back to lowes that was under warranty and they gave me a new one:whistling2: long story but if you notice the tag on the water heater specfically states:do not take appliance back to where you purchased,call this 1- 800 #....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My supply house will also open up on weekends for me. I would definately get that straigtened out on Monday. I think the Kenmore is made by State so it should be "A.O. Smith compliant".  If it were me, that's probably what I'd use just because I install A.O. Smith heaters and have access to all the common parts. Definately say no to the Whirlpool no matter what you do. 


What about small hardware stores? There are a few here that sell A.O. Smith heaters that they buy from the same supply house that I use.



Paul


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Man thats a tough one. I feel very used and filthy buying from box stores. I very strongly dislike them all.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

JK949 said:


> This. The local Fergie is around the corner from our shop and the branch manager will open during off hours for a fee.


 
I would inform them for a small fee that you will continue to purchase from them.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> My supply house will also open up on weekends for me. I would definately get that straigtened out on Monday. I think the Kenmore is made by State so it should be "A.O. Smith compliant".  If it were me, that's probably what I'd use just because I install A.O. Smith heaters and have access to all the common parts. Definately say no to the Whirlpool no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> What about small hardware stores? There are a few here that sell A.O. Smith heaters that they buy from the same supply house that I use.
> ...


It's amazing 6 manufacturers make the over 100 brands available in the U.S. I went with the G.E. R16 40 gal. frome H.D. for the convienence. When I started to hook it up I saw it was 5 inches shorter than the R16 40 gal A.O. Smith it replaced. Had to extend the gas vent, lower the existing top earthquake strap, and run a lower t&p drainline to the outside to replace the in wall one that was now too high. Whenever possible I will stick to B.W.'s or supply house Rheems. I will check my local suppliers for special (Saturday) only for me service. It couldn't hurt. No offense Paul, but I've had the worst luck with A.O. Smith heaters leaking shortly after their installed, or a couple years later. Unless they have improved their quality control a whole lot, I will continue to stay clear of them. By the way I dig your new service truck! Looks like a former Ambulance or Parametic vehicle. Did you get it at an auction?


----------

